# fish and bodybuilding



## gorilla21 (Mar 9, 2011)

How good is fish for bodybuilding ,is it a better meat over chicken.? What kind do you guys eat? I like  orange roughy, hadock, and tuna. bout the only fish  i can handle, I cant stand fishy fish lol. What are the best fish to eat for bodybuilding?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 9, 2011)

gorilla21 said:


> How good is fish for bodybuilding ,is it a better meat over chicken.? What kind do you guys eat? I like  orange roughy, hadock, and tuna. bout the only fish  i can handle, I cant stand fishy fish lol. What are the best fish to eat for bodybuilding?



I like orange roughy the best - its a very clean white fish w/ good quality fats. That's the big seller for fish. Its a great fat source while giving you a good protein source. The hitch w/ orange roughy is that it is on the "threatened species" list so you aren't going to find it as readily as some of the others. Tilapia is a ready substitute for a better price, tho it doesn't have near the great natural taste that roughy does. But it works in a pinch. Other white fishes are good as well, and salmon is always good. 

For competition its usually the go-to fish for the final cutting. (Well at least for women to dump bodyfat.)


----------



## Rodja (Mar 9, 2011)

If I could afford it, I would eat fish 2-3x/day.  I could eat salmon, swordfish, halibut, and tuna steaks all day.  But my greatest love is definitely sashimi.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

I enjoy tilapia, roughy, tuna of course, and salmon.  Fish is awesome for heart health and helps when dieting.  I believe it leans you out and thins the skin IMO.  Good stuff.


----------



## GMO (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I eat a lot of fish.  Mainly Tuna, Salmon, and Talapia.  It is good stuff, although I have to eat a s**tload of it to fill up.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 10, 2011)

Tuna and salmon mostly. I do like flounder and cod too.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tuna ftw!


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 10, 2011)

I find a fat Salmon steak affordable here in Taiwan. I could never afford it so often back home in Australia ;-)


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 10, 2011)

ijust ate salmon tonight! i love griled fish. i live where i can go offshore fishing so thats the only fish i like...fresh king mak, fresh yellow tail, fresh anythings salt ill eat or just canned tuna


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Tuna and salmon mostly. I do like flounder and *cod* too.


 
bingo . . . .


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Haddock, Halibut, Cod, Scrod, Salmon, Tuna, Pollack, Trout, Grouper, Flounder, John Dory, Monkfish (yum), Perch, Snapper, Sole, Swordfish, Shark (yum).

Or Shellfish works too


----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't care for tilapia. I live in Sw Florida and catch most all of my fish Flounder, redfish, snapper, sea trout, grouper and snook when in season 

Tilipia eat poop

“TILAPIA EAT POOP” (really?) « Cleaner Plate Club


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

I hear ya, I don't like Tilapia either.  I'm not a fan of fresh water fish though.


----------



## af92 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mahi Mahi, Trout, Salmon, catfish. 

Gotta try some new ones though.  Grill 'em with butter and garlic ftw!


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 12, 2011)

The small flavored tins of tuna are great. They're easy to pack, won't spoil and are quick to consume.


----------



## kajal123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow !!! its so great post ,,,thanks for sharing that,,,,,,,,,
regards,,,,
kajal


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 15, 2011)

thoughts on shell fish any one? crab, shring, clams, lobster, muscle and oysters?


----------

